# Transfers on string backpacks



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I have put transfers with nylon adhesive on nylon string backpacks and they work great. I now have a string bag that is 210D polyester. Does any one have any experience putting transfers on this type of material? Will it melt? What is the difference in nylon and polyester?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

When you order the transfers, tell the maker you are using them on 100% polyester. Just be careful with the pressure over seams. Poly is a lot less trouble than nylon.


----------

